# John Deere walk behind mower loose fuel tube.



## rowlettr (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a John Deere walk behind mower model JX75. It has a loose tube above the carburetor. I have looked it up in the parts catalogue. It shows the tube, but does not show where the lower end should be connected. 
The tube is not connected at one end, and leaks gas. It is about 6 inches long. It has obviously been connected somewhere. The loose end is spread. This is not the fuel line, but a clear tube connected above the carburetor. Can someone tell me where the other end should be connected? I cannot find anywhere to connect it.
Photo attached.
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not supposed to be connected to anything. It's the fuel bowl vent tube. There is usually a small clamp on the front of the carburetor that keeps the hose up close near the carburetor, but it's not really needed for it to function. If gas is leaking out of this tube, then the carburetor may need some service, this is for air to exit the bowl as fuel fills it and of course this also allows fuel to be drawn from the float bowl and prevent a vacuum as fuel is used.


----------

